# Baby rats needing good homes - Essex



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,
We have recently rescued a mum and 11 baby rats
There are 7 boys and 4 girls.
They will be 5 weeks old tomorrow (wed 28th) so not quite ready for adoption yet but can be reserved.
We would like the mum to go with 2 of her babies. She is 6 months old.

If interested please contact us for more details.
We are in Southend on sea but can travel to surrounding areas.

Regards
HNPaws


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

All the girls are now reserved
3 boys are reserved.

We still have 4 baby boys looking for homes they are now 7 weeks old, very friendly and extremly cute.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I am after a single boy if you have one that still needs a home 
I have a 7wk old dumbo boy who needs a companion. I am in East Sussex but I don't drive  if you could get him here I will happily give him a forever home. Let me know  xx


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I could probably get to Tunbridge wells if that helps xxx


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Casper, Dash, Kai and Joey are all still looking for a loving home, can go together or in pairs.


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Tally and her baby girls are going to their new home tomorrow (Sunday), the 4 baby boys are now reserved


----------

